# What are steps involved to get Canadian PR



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

I'm an Indian and have 8 years of experience in IT. Currently on deputation on Long term assignment in Singapore since more than 2 years. For Australian PR, I have started the process and my ACS assessment and PTE-A results are positive to move forward ahead. Though I'm thinking for Canadian PR now because my ultimate goal is to settle in United States of America. 

1) Please tell me what are steps involved in getting the Canadian PR? I'm a complete newbie here. 

2) Just wanted to understand, for Australian PR, I'm well qualified then does it make me through for Canadian PR also? 

3) I'm not looking for any job through Canadian Job Bank but will come on deputation from my current company once I get Canadian PR, so getting a job offer through Canadian Job Bank is mandatory and required step or not?

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1) Citizenship and Immigration Canada
2) No, it does not.
3) Perhaps or perhaps not.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Indian and have 8 years of experience in IT. Currently on deputation on Long term assignment in Singapore since more than 2 years. For Australian PR, I have started the process and my ACS assessment and PTE-A results are positive to move forward ahead. Though I'm thinking for Canadian PR now because my ultimate goal is to settle in United States of America.


You think that having PR in Canada somehow has an effect on getting into the US? They are two separate countries and immigrating to one has no bearing on immigrating to the other.




> 1) Please tell me what are steps involved in getting the Canadian PR? I'm a complete newbie here.


Check the GoC website. We are not here to hold you hand through the process. Show some initiative.

And if you don't actually want to be here and are only using Canada as some imagined route into the US why, exactly, do you think we Canadians would put forth an ounce of effort to help you?





> 2) Just wanted to understand, for Australian PR, I'm well qualified then does it make me through for Canadian PR also?


Why would it? Australia and Canada have nothing to do with each other. Why do you think that immigration rules in one country have any bearing on immigration rules in another?


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> 2) No, it does not.
> 3) Perhaps or perhaps not.


Thanks for the response


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry buddy for replying you late as I was quite busy with my work since past few days.



colchar said:


> You think that having PR in Canada somehow has an effect on getting into the US? They are two separate countries and immigrating to one has no bearing on immigrating to the other.


Yes, I believe that





colchar said:


> Check the GoC website. We are not here to hold you hand through the process. Show some initiative.
> 
> And if you don't actually want to be here and are only using Canada as some imagined route into the US why, exactly, do you think we Canadians would put forth an ounce of effort to help you?


We Indians know the loop holes in successful immigration to US which I guess you never had thought about it.




colchar said:


> Why would it? Australia and Canada have nothing to do with each other. Why do you think that immigration rules in one country have any bearing on immigration rules in another?


I understand that both Aussie and Canada are two different wonderful nations but at least their skill assessments more or less would be similar in terms of education, work experience, etc and the only difference would come in allocating the points for respective PR applications. No offence buddy however at least think that getting successful ACS done from Aussie authorities (with ICT major and equal to their education) would definitely not going to put aside when it comes to assessment for Canada PR by WAS unless Canadians think in other way


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinod827 said:


> Yes, I believe that


Well you are completely wrong. They are two separate countries, why would immigration to one have any bearing on immigration to the other when they are completely different, have different rules, and are in no way connected to each other with the exception of being next door neighbors?





> We Indians know the loop holes in successful immigration to US which I guess you never had thought about it.


First, you don't know nearly as much as you think which is demonstrated by the fact that you think Canadian and American immigration have anything to do with each other. Second, since you are clearly only using Canada as some attempt at exploiting an alleged loophole to get you into the US, why would anyone here help you get into Canada? We want people who plan to come here and make a contribution to the country, not people who want to use our country as some means to scam their way into another country.






> I understand that both Aussie and Canada are two different wonderful nations but at least their skill assessments more or less would be similar in terms of education, work experience, etc and the only difference would come in allocating the points for respective PR applications. No offence buddy however at least think that getting successful ACS done from Aussie authorities (with ICT major and equal to their education) would definitely not going to put aside when it comes to assessment for Canada PR by WAS unless Canadians think in other way



The fact that you think they have anything to do with each other demonstrates, once again, that you really have no idea what you are talking about. They are different countries with different needs, procedures, standards, etc. and the manner in which the Aussies my assess you has nothing to do with how Canada would assess you nor does it give any indication that Canadian authorities would assess your education, etc. in the same way.


----------

